# Książka (BEYOND) LINUX FROM SCRATCH (prawie 1000 stron)

## vermaden

Moze ktos bylby zainteresowany, ja juz sie naczytalem wystarczajaco:

http://allegro.pl/item348104581.html

----------

## canis_lupus

Przypomina dokumentację do Gentoo. Serio. Wydrukowałem sobie.

----------

## dziadu

Oj, balans bieli Ci na zdjęciach poszedł... ale to nie forum o fotografii  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vermaden

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Oj, balans bieli Ci na zdjęciach poszedł... ale to nie forum o fotografii 

 

Wkoncu taniutki aparacik, to co wymagac  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Taaaa, zwalaj winę na aparat  :Razz: 

----------

## mentorsct

A jest to wydane moze po polsku?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vermaden

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> A jest to wydane moze po polsku?  

 

Po angielsku, z tego co widze na stronie projektu to w_ogole nie ma polskiej wersji:

http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/read.html

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mentorsct

Jak to zwykle bywa, po co polski przeciez kazdy zna perfekt angielski.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dagger

Bedac informatykiem i nie znac angielskiego, to jak byc kierowca i nie miec prawa jazdy...

----------

## mentorsct

Jasne, niedługo kazdy powie ze woli angielski. Nie wiem co sie dzieje z tym światem ze kazdy musi znac angielski.

----------

## dziadu

Bo nie jesteśmy pępkiem świata, angielski to już międzynarodowy standard i musimy się z tym pogodzić. Brak znajomości zamyka Ci okno na świat, zauważ, że najważniejsze kraje w których rozwija się przemysł informatyczny są anglojęzycznymi i dokumentacje, etc. będą naturalnie w tym języku.

Na pocieszenie powiem, że kiedy w sierpniu wyjechałem do Niemiec na praktykę, mój angielski nie był najwyższych lotów. Mój szef czasem musiał mi dwa albo trzy razy powtarzać pewne szczegóły abym zrozumiał. Oczywiście używał języka technicznego - jestem fizykiem i grzebie w elektronice. Dzisiaj bez problemu rozmawiam z ludzmi. Niemieckiego nadal nie umiem.

Więc zamaist marudzić bierz się do nauki. I nie miej pretensji, że książka nie jest po polsku - końcu to nie wina autora (anglojęzycznego) ale ew. wydawcy.

----------

## Poe

trzeba bylo podtrzymywac projekt jezyka esperanto  :Wink: 

parenascie lat temu trzeba bylo znac rosyjski, dzisiaj angielski i coz zrobic  :Wink: 

----------

## rad_kk

Polska wersja -> ..::klik::..

----------

## largo3

 *Quote:*   

> Linux From Scratch - Linux od zera
> 
> Version 5.0

 

Trochę starsza wersja.

----------

## nieprosty

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Na pocieszenie powiem, że kiedy w sierpniu wyjechałem do Niemiec na praktykę, mój angielski nie był najwyższych lotów. Mój szef czasem musiał mi dwa albo trzy razy powtarzać pewne szczegóły abym zrozumiał. Oczywiście używał języka technicznego - jestem fizykiem i grzebie w elektronice. Dzisiaj bez problemu rozmawiam z ludzmi. Niemieckiego nadal nie umiem.
> 
> 

 

Ja jestem w Austrii juz prawie 3 lata i poziom mojego angielskiego mowionego znaczaco sie poprawil a z niemieckim mam podobnie ucze sie go od roku ale idzie mi strasznie opornie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mentorsct

Ja sie niemca uczyłem 11 lat, teraz 3 lata nie miałem styczności z nim i mało co kumam juz.

----------

## Rysh

Ja może powiem tak  :Smile: 

Kiedyś próbowałem instalować LFS, ale zabardzo mi przypominało Gentoo  :Smile:  I... zostałem przy Gentoo  :Smile: 

Ale jak za 1000 stron zł. To chyba się opłaca.

Ja chciałem ostatnio Symfonie C++ drukować  :Razz:  Ale za drogo by wyniosło  :Smile: 

----------

## Dagger

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Bo nie jesteśmy pępkiem świata, angielski to już międzynarodowy standard i musimy się z tym pogodzić. Brak znajomości zamyka Ci okno na świat, zauważ, że najważniejsze kraje w których rozwija się przemysł informatyczny są anglojęzycznymi i dokumentacje, etc. będą naturalnie w tym języku.
> 
> Na pocieszenie powiem, że kiedy w sierpniu wyjechałem do Niemiec na praktykę, mój angielski nie był najwyższych lotów. Mój szef czasem musiał mi dwa albo trzy razy powtarzać pewne szczegóły abym zrozumiał. Oczywiście używał języka technicznego - jestem fizykiem i grzebie w elektronice. Dzisiaj bez problemu rozmawiam z ludzmi. Niemieckiego nadal nie umiem.
> 
> Więc zamaist marudzić bierz się do nauki. I nie miej pretensji, że książka nie jest po polsku - końcu to nie wina autora (anglojęzycznego) ale ew. wydawcy.

 

Lubie inteligentnych ludzi.

----------

## Poe

 *Rysh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja chciałem ostatnio Symfonie C++ drukować  Ale za drogo by wyniosło 

 

Ty sie tu nawet nie przyznawaj do takich rzeczy.

----------

